# Looking for specifics parts of orchestral pieces



## wass (Jul 21, 2014)

hi everybody, i am looking for very little parts of orchestral piece but the free time is not with me... 
like this part from Carl Maria Von Weber starting at 4.16 and finishing at 4.20... 4 seconds !






yes it's really a short part, so it's why i am asking here, i think i'm on the good place with all of you... 
The parts must be alive, powerful, energic, epic like this one...

I hope that you can help me


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe the beginning of Sibelius 2 - 4th movement?


----------



## wass (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank for your answer. I listened it several time and the parts which are emotionally most interesting for me start at 3.06 to 3.23 and 12.28 to 12.42 

They are not really epic, powerful, ect... but they work on me...

others maybe rather as my example ?

Sorry i am annoying but i would like that we specify me the potential parts... unfortunately i don't have time and i'm not looking for full pieces but just for shorts parts...

thank a lot


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

wass said:


> Thank for your answer. I listened it several time and the parts which are emotionally most interesting for me start at 3.06 to 3.23 and 12.28 to 12.42
> 
> They are not really epic, powerful, ect... but they work on me...
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you're not annoying anyone I don't think. I'm not sure why others aren't answering, it's a somewhat interesting task, although I'm having a tough time understanding exactly what kind of music you're looking for. I think the fourth movement of the Sibelius is much more "epic" in context (if you listen to the entire piece), but of course that's not what want. I'm sorry I'm not the best person at this kind of stuff, but let's see if any of these work...


 There is of course Beethoven's Fifth, but it is quite overplayed.
 Dukas' The Sorcerer's Apprentice (3:26-4:00, for example)
 Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 2 (from 0:29 - 0:40 if you want short parts)

These are all pretty popular pieces, more so than Weber's Der Freischutz that you posted so hopefully that's okay; if you would prefer more obscure pieces, I'll try to find some - they're just harder to think of. Tell me if these are closer to what you're looking for, and then I might try finding some more.


----------



## wass (Jul 21, 2014)

At first, thank's for your interest, I really appreciate. indeed it is difficult to think of a little parts. 
Beethoven's Fifth is a too long piece and i'm not looking for popular parts... 
"your" Sorcerer's Apprentice part is more what i want but it is just too popular... ha ha 

and i don't know the last but the part is sounding " depressive " for me... not energic, ok to go to sleep...
i'm hideous..

I shall prefer a part with full orchestra, they're more powerful...


----------

